# [mini-Howto] localizzazione (ultimo?)

## Bengio

Ho visto che ci sono ancora molte persone che non sanno come localizzare la propria distro preferita, quindi ho cercato di mettere insieme tutto quello che sono riuscito a trovare sulla localizzazione e lo scrivo di seguito.

Compilare o no i file per le altre lingue

Nella procedura che descrivo, ho considerato che nella compilazione vengano create tutte le lingue disponibili per il pacchetto che di volta in volta installate, poichè facendo un confronto ho visto che col mio sistema (e vi assicuro che ho installato tutto quello che mi cadeva sotto gli occhi, nel portage e no) il risparmio in termini di spazio è, secondo me, trascurabile e quindi a meno che non abbiate particolari esigenze, non conviene limitare le lingue compilate. Così non avrete problemi quando dovrete localizzare la macchina per un utente tedesco o francese!!.

ATTENZIONE: dalla versione 2.4 delle glibc il file locales.build non verrá piú usato ma si userá invece il file /etc/locale.gen.

Leggete questo post per maggiori dettagli! (randomaze)

Se proprio volete farlo, modificate il file /etc/locales.build e commentando le altre linee lasciate queste:

```

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/ISO-8859-15

it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

e poi ricompilate le glibc con la USE "userlocales" attiva

Modifiche per la localizzazione

Cominciamo: dovete modificare due file.

il primo e' /etc/env.d/02locale che se non c'è, dovrete crearlo.

Editatelo ed inserite quanto segue:

```
bengio@black (11.995 MB) /home/bengio $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

#### ISO8859-15

#LANG="it_IT@euro"

#LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

#MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

#### UTF-8

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

####LC_MESSAGE è stato necessario per far andare postgresql

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

```

Naturalmente decommentate la prima sezione a scapito della seconda solo nel caso in cui non vogliate usare UTF-8.

Non è necessario settare la variabile LC_CTYPE, perchè viene impostata al valore corretto implicitamente.

Non c'è più bisogno delle linee che startano il file /usr/bin/unicode_start perche' il supporto all'unicode per mc ed altri dovrebbe essere accettabile, quindi non vi compariranno più quei fastidiosi caratteri al posto delle linee.

Il primo passo e' fatto. Dovete tenere conto cmq che quello che otteniamo aggiungendo il file /etc/env.d/02locale può essere fatto modificando il file /etc/profile ed aggiungendo le varie righe tipo export VARIABILE="valore".

Io ho preferito creare il /etc/env.d/02locale perchè in questa maniera non mi viene chiesto di aggiornare il file /etc/profile ogni volta che aggiorno sys-apps/baselayout.

Per esempio, potrebbe esserci qualcuno che preferisce lasciare il sistema come di default, ed aggiungere le preferenze della lingua solo a livello utente, quindi al posto di modificare il file /etc/profile modificherà il file ~/.bash_profile.

Ultima modifica: editate il file /etc/make.conf ed aggiungete le linee seguenti:

```

#### per KDE (kde-i18n) e OOo

LINGUAS="it"

```

fatto.

Ci sono ancora due cose da dire:

se optate per l'unicode, settate in maniera corretta anche il file /etc/rc.conf che dovrebbe contenere la linea

```

UNICODE="yes"

```

e il file /etc/conf.d/consolefont che deve contenere la linea:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

Commenti

Forse non e' completa ma questo, come ho detto all'inizio, è la somma di quello che ho trovato.

Se ci sono mancanze fatemelo sapere che aggiorno.

Spero di arrivare finalmente ad una guida completa e chiara in modo che tutti possano localizzare facilmente la macchina senza cercare in lungo e in largo sul forum ed in rete, alle volte con indicazioni contrastanti.

Comunque, come vedete, le operazioni da compiere non sono molte ed anche piuttosto semplici.

Una cosa che non ho ancora risolto è "caratteri accentati in console".

EDIT: 7 volte  :Smile: 

EDIT by randomaze

Regards, Bengio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

----------

## ErniBrown

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #### per KDE (kde-i18n)
> 
> ...

 

[pignolomode]OpenOffice non usa più la flag LANGUAGE, ma direttamente la variabile LINGUAS![/pignolomode]

----------

## iro

Molto utile questa guida, ma ho un avvertimento: nell'eventualità che otteniate inspiegabili errori durante la compilazione di qualcosa provate a riportare il locale a quello C standard.

vedi https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70471

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Voui scriverla anche sul wiki.gentoo-italia.net ?

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultima modifica: editate il file /etc/make.conf ed aggiungete le linee seguenti:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Giusto un appunto su quanto scritto sopra... 

L'uso dell'opzione 

```
LANGUAGE="39"
```

 è deprecated...funziona ancora ma ormai si deve usare LINGUAS"it".

Io ho compilato OOo con LINGUAS="it" ed è andato tranquillamente.

Ne stavamo parlando l'altro giorno io, lavish e Manuelixm sul canale #gentoo di azzurra e siamo giunti a questa conclusione dopo che lavish si è preoccupato di andare a ricercare la cosa.  :Very Happy: 

CIAO CIAO

----------

## Thrain

Sbaglio o per il terminale serve anche il comando unicode-start all'avvio della sessione?

Per lo meno, io lo usavo quando avevo il sistema in UTF-8 (poi per vari problemi l'ho mollato)

----------

## Bengio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto 

  wow!!

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> OpenOffice non usa più la flag LANGUAGE, ma direttamente la variabile LINGUAS!

  Ok, modificato. Grazie

 *iro wrote:*   

> Molto utile questa guida, ma ho un avvertimento: nell'eventualità che otteniate inspiegabili errori durante la compilazione di qualcosa provate a riportare il locale a quello C standard.
> 
> vedi https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70471

 

grazie iro per la segnalazione.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Voui scriverla anche sul wiki.gentoo-italia.net ?

  Certo, ma volevo aspettare qualche giorno per essere sicuro che tutto sia corretto e per vedere se qualcuno ha ancora qualche suggerimento  :Smile: 

@maninthebox1

   grazie anche a te per la riconferma

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o per il terminale serve anche il comando unicode-start all'avvio della sessione?
> 
> Per lo meno, io lo usavo quando avevo il sistema in UTF-8 (poi per vari problemi l'ho mollato)

 

A quanto ne so, serviva sopratutto per i programmi con interfaccia come mc che non riuscivano a visualizzare correttamente alcuni caratteri e come conseguenza avevi una schermata di caratteri strani al posto delle linee.

Io, compilando mc, mi sono accorto che adesso non necessita più di unicode-start perchè riesce a innterpretare tutto correttamente.

Continuate a postare consigli così completiamo questo howto.

Grazie a tutti.

Regards,

Bengio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E mettere anche per la localizzazione della tastiera?

----------

## lavish

Grazie per questa piccola summa! Ho provato anche io a settare la localizzazione con le impostazioni da te proposte e con utf8... tutto perfetto tranne un piccolo particolare...  freeze del computer con ndiswrapper!

Ho descritto la mia esperienza qui se a qualcuno andasse indagare...  :Confused: 

Ciao!

----------

## MonsterMord

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se optate per l'unicode, settate in maniera corretta anche il file /etc/rc.conf che dovrebbe contenere le linee 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il mio rc.conf non contiene alcun riferimento alla variabile UNICODE, dove l'hai trovata questa info?

io in piu' io ho messo:

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

P.S.: per chi usa UTF-8 come me consiglio _caldamente_ di smascherare la bash e mettere su la versione 3.0

----------

## neon_old

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Ci sono ancora due cose da dire:
> 
> se optate per l'unicode, settate in maniera corretta anche il file /etc/rc.conf che dovrebbe contenere le linee 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Io ho aggiunto anche un:

```
KEYMAP="-u it"
```

dato che loadkeys ha tra le varie opzioni

```
-u --unicode      implicit conversion to Unicode
```

Comunque se non avvio unicode_start in console non mi scrive le accentate... (uso bash3)

----------

## lavish

 *neon wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Io ho aggiunto anche un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non dovrebbe andare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps  :Question: 

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"
> 
> LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8" 

 

Io preferisco utilizzare 

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8" 
```

diversamente infatti alcune applicazioni non funzionano correttamente tipo "make menuconfig" del kernel non mi visualizza bene i caratteri

(avevo letto qualcosa al riguardo sul forum internazionale sulle differenze tra uft8 e UTF-8 (questioni di compatibilità) qualche mese fa; UTF-8 dovrebbe essere compatibile con un maggior numero di applicazioni)

Segnalo anche quest'ottimo wiki: HOWTO Make your system use unicode/utf-8

----------

## neon_old

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> diversamente infatti alcune applicazioni non funzionano correttamente tipo "make menuconfig" del kernel non mi visualizza bene i caratteri
> 
> (avevo letto qualcosa al riguardo sul forum internazionale sulle differenze tra uft8 e UTF-8 (questioni di compatibilità) qualche mese fa; UTF-8 dovrebbe essere compatibile con un maggior numero di applicazioni)

 

Assurdo, non sapevo ci fosse una differenza. (ora menuconfig funziona anche a me)

Ho controllato lo script unicode_start che nel succo fa questo...

```
kbd_mode -u

dumpkeys | loadkeys --unicode

if test -t 1 -a -t 2 ; then

        echo -n -e '\033%G'

fi

```

Ora, controllando /etc/init.d/keymaps ho notato:

```
# Enable unicode ...

        set -- ${KEYMAP}

        if [ "$1" = "-u" ]

        then

                /usr/bin/kbd_mode -u

                KEYMAP="${KEYMAP/-u}"

        fi

```

Dove $KEYMAP e' il parametro di rc.conf

sostanzialmente /etc/init.d/keymaps setta la tastiera in utf-8 ma non la console. perche' rimuove il parametro -u

Ho quindi commentato la linea che elimina "-u":

```
#KEYMAP="${KEYMAP/-u}"
```

ed in /etc/profile ho aggiunto:

```
if test -t 1 -a -t 2 ; then

        echo -n -e '\033%G'

fi
```

Ora funziona tutto  :Wink: 

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> il mio rc.conf non contiene alcun riferimento alla variabile UNICODE, dove l'hai trovata questa info?

 

A quanto pare la var UNICODE dovrebbe fare questo lavoro ma di fatto non esiste nessuna var UNICODE negli init script  :Shocked: 

----------

## Bengio

Chiedo scusa a tutti, ma in questi giorni, una seccante influenza mi costringe a letto.

Mi ha fatto saltare anche un appello  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Penso che durera' per qualche giorno.

Perdonatemi, ma quando sono a letto dormo e quando mi alzo sono rinco.

Prometto che raccoglierò tutto il materiale e farò un po di pulizia, 

oltre a scrivere i risultati su wiki.gentoo-italia.net (come promesso sopra)

Bengio

----------

## Bengio

eh si, ora sto proprio meglio!! ho già riacquistato la maggior parte dei miei superpoteri  :Smile: 

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> il mio rc.conf non contiene alcun riferimento alla variabile UNICODE, dove l'hai trovata questa info?

 scusami ma non ho specificato la versione di sys-apps/baselayout che uso: 

```
bengio@black (12.043 MB) /home/bengio $ emerge -pv baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.9-r1  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

e non ricordo da quale versione è stato modificato il contenuto del file /etc/rc.conf.

Per la precisione ad oggi, uso un sistema ~x86

 *neon wrote:*   

> Io ho aggiunto anche un:
> 
> Codice:
> 
> KEYMAP="-u it"

 

Quando l'ho fatto, appena ho riavviato mi è spuntato fuori questo:

```

 * Loading key mappings ...

 loadkeys: warning: this map uses Unicode symbols

     (perhaps you want to do `kbd_mode -u'?)                                          [ ok ]
```

 *neon wrote:*   

> Comunque se non avvio unicode_start in console non mi scrive le accentate... (uso bash3)

 

Si, anche a me non funzionano in console, in compenso ho il carattere euro ed il suo centesimo. cmq per ora mi accontento visto che in console non ho avuto bisogno di usarle. Se sistemo le priorità, gli darò un'occhiata.

 *lavish (riferendosi a neon) wrote:*   

> non dovrebbe andare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 

Infatti, ma è possibile che usi una versione di baselayout meno recente della nostra.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Io preferisco utilizzare
> 
> ```
> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
> 
> ...

 

si, hai ragione.

Ho fatto qualche prova e funziona meglio del mio. Modifico il primo post.

Ah, grazie per il link, gli darò un'occhiata.

@neon riguardo il suo ultimo post:

penso che dovremmo cercare un modo di ottenere dei risultati senza modificare gli script di sistema, ma solo quelli predisposti per le modifiche personali e globali. Se riuscissi a capire come fare sarebbe magnifico.

Regards, Bengio

----------

## fctk

anch'io ottengo questo errore:

```
 * Loading key mappings ...

 loadkeys: warning: this map uses Unicode symbols

     (perhaps you want to do `kbd_mode -u'?)
```

e non riesco a toglierlo, a meno di impostare:

```
KEYMAP="it"
```

al posto di

```
KEYMAP="-u it"
```

adesso però mi appare una specie di warning che dice qualcosa del tipo 'assuming iso-8859-15'...

----------

## MonsterMord

Ora c'e' la guida ufficiale per UTF-8:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

----------

## soigres

che differenza c'è tra utf e iso?

----------

## Bengio

utf è una delle mappature possibili della codifica unicode.

ISO e' lo standard di cui fa parte.

Potremmo fare questo: latin+euro sta ad ISO-8859-15 come UTF-8 sta ad ISO-10646

Quindi se vogliamo indicare una codofica utf dobbiamo riferirci allo standard ISO-10646 nella stessa maniera di prima con cui per riferirci alla codifica latin+euro dovevamo indicare lo standard ISO8859-15 (dove il 15 finale indica la quindicesima variante dello standard ISO8859)

Fra lo studio ed altro, sto preparando una traduzione della guida ufficiale indicata nel post precedente da MonsterMord. Almeno si potrà fare un po di chiarezza sulle codifiche. Naturalmente non e' una guida completa ma spero che serva ad accontentare un utente che vuole almeno capire cosa siano le codifiche e come usarle in breve tempo.

Bengio

----------

## gutter

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fra lo studio ed altro, sto preparando una traduzione della guida ufficiale indicata nel post precedente da MonsterMord. Almeno si potrà fare un po di chiarezza sulle codifiche. Naturalmente non e' una guida completa ma spero che serva ad accontentare un utente che vuole almeno capire cosa siano le codifiche e come usarle in breve tempo.
> 
> 

 

Ottimo l'aspetto con ansia, almeno mi faccio una cultura su di un argomento in cui non sono molto ferrato. 

Buon lavoro.

----------

## bandreabis

scusa, ma il file è 02locale o 02locales?

----------

## fctk

qua: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml dice 02locale senza "s"...

----------

## rust5

siete riusciti a risolvere per gli accenti in console in X?

----------

## federico

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> siete riusciti a risolvere per gli accenti in console in X?

 

Oggi ho provato ancora e qualcosa si e' mosso, ma non capisco bene, in multi-gnome-terminal unicode_start da una serie di errori e poi vanno le accentate, ma se seleziono per copiare (e mostrarvere qui sul forum) mi crasha il multi-gnome-terminal

```

KDSKBMODE: Operation not permitted

kbd_mode: error setting keyboard mode

Keymap 0: Permission denied

Keymap 1: Permission denied

Keymap 2: Permission denied

KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted

loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 3

putfont: KDFONTOP: Operation not permitted

[92%] blackman@altair ~ $ 

```

ecco che errori mi da l'avvio di unicode_start

EDIT:

Per altro  siccome pare funzionare potrebbe anche essere accettabile metterlo in bashrc con un 2> /dev/null per togliere gli errori dalla vista, solo che ridirigendo lo stderr pare non funzionare piu' unicode_start  :Question: 

----------

## neon

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> siete riusciti a risolvere per gli accenti in console in X?

 

In che senso?

In console o in X???

Se ti riferisci al teminale basta averne uno che supporta UTF-8 (xterm, urxvt, konsole, gnome-terminal) funziona tutto correttamente.

----------

## rust5

intendevo in X in generale, poi ho scoperto che in xorg.conf avevo un'opzione attivata

```
Option "XkbVariant" "n"
```

che mi disabilitava tutti i caratteri speciali

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Non riesco a localizzare openoffice-bin-1.1.4!

1)metto LINGUAS="it" in /etc/make.conf

2)ri-emergo openoffice-bin....

niente! rimane in inglese. 

kde funziona alla perfezione in italiano grazie a kde-i18n...

Come consolefont, io uso lat0-16 senza supporto unicode e non ho nessun problema.... che differenza c'è da lat9w-16?

----------

## neon

 *federico wrote:*   

> Oggi ho provato ancora e qualcosa si e' mosso, ma non capisco bene, in multi-gnome-terminal unicode_start da una serie di errori e poi vanno le accentate, ma se seleziono per copiare (e mostrarvere qui sul forum) mi crasha il multi-gnome-terminal

 

unicode_start e' un comando per la console (quella testuale) lo dice anche il manuale, se lo avvi in un terminale sotto X e' normale che crasha tutto

Comunque con il nuovo baselayout basta settare la variabile UNICODE in rc.conf

Per usare unicode sotto x ripeto basta un terminale compatibile e la giusta variabile LC_ALL

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Non riesco a localizzare openoffice-bin-1.1.4!
> 
> 1)metto LINGUAS="it" in /etc/make.conf
> 
> 2)ri-emergo openoffice-bin....
> ...

 

solo il pacchetto openoffice utilizza linguas, openoffice-bin no.

----------

## Darknight

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Modifiche per la localizzazione
> 
> Cominciamo: dovete modificare due file.
> ...

 

Queste modifiche non hanno alcun effetto in kde nemmeno dopo restart del sistema.

Prova ne e' che se scrivo manualmente gli export in console prima di lanciare kde ottengo esattamente l'effetto desiderato (le vocali accentate per esempio). Pensate che mi manchi qualcosa? Mi piaceva molto questa soluzione che non mi fa modificare altri file soggetti ad etc-update.

A parte questo credo che andrebbero aggiornati un paio di particolari in quanto ora i consolefont stanno nel loro specifico conf.d e se non erro c'e' anche un altro paio di piccole inesattezze dovute alle novita' in gentoo 2005.0

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è da un po di tempo che ho problemi con gli accenti (prima funzionava tutto perfettamente).

Mi pare di aver fatto tutto correttamente ma continuo ad avere problemi con gli accenti in console e nelle applicazioni java.

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale

#### ISO8859-15

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

#### UTF-8

#LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

#LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

#MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

####LC_MESSAGE

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"
```

```
cat /etc/rc.conf

.....

UNICODE="no"

.....
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

e anche nel kernel sembra tutto ok:

```
(iso8859-15) Default NLS Option   

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

<*>   NLS UTF8

```

```
$ locale

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=it_IT@euro

```

----------

## thewally

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> ...

 

Ho tutto uguale a te, con la sola differenza di /etc/conf.d/consolefont nel quale ho indicato 

```
 CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

Prova un po' cosi'... :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si, prima avevo quei valori.. e non cambiava nulla...

In gnome-terminal vedo che la localizzazione in uso di default è UNICODE, e non capisco da dove venga settata. GDM per caso fa qualcosa del genere?

EDIT: Ho risolto, in effetti era colpa di GDM. Ho settato come lingua "predefinita dal sistema" e finalmente ha iniziato ad usare l'encoding che volevo io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darknight

Nel frattempo anche io ho risolto, era un banale errore da parte mia... Ora funziona tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## cotlod

Sono alle prime armi con Gentoo e probabilmente mi sono perso qualcosa...ho seguito l'how-to e ho risolto tanti piccoli dettagli riguarda alla tastiera,unicode ecc. ma la mia distro era sempre in inglese(pagine man,output dei comandi) e in realtà non vi ho mai fatto caso xè davo x scontato fosse in inglese.

...Poi un giorno ho deciso di crearmi un livecd mio e ho seguito le istruzioni dell'how-to della wiki ke praticam ti fa installare (all'interno del sistema in uso) un'altra gentoo ke poi verrà 'convertita' in iso...bene, questo nuovo sistema mi risultava completamente in italiano e non sono riuscito a risalire ad eventuali differenze tra la configurazione ospite e quella cliente(nonostante abbia praticam copiato i files di configurazione).

quindi la domanda è cosa ho modificato?o meglio quali file di configurazione fanno si ke la distribuzione installata 'parli' in una lingua piuttosto ke in un'altra(in questo caso l'italiano)?

Grazie

----------

## fctk

i file sono: /etc/conf.d/keymaps, /etc/make.conf, /etc/locales.build, /etc/env.d/02locale

----------

## cotlod

ok ma ke valori dovrei controllare/modificare/aggiungere per far diventare la mia distro italiana?

come ho già detto ho seguito attentamente l'how-to

----------

## fctk

si scusa pensavo li conoscessi... eccoli:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps: KEYMAP="it"

/etc/make.conf: LINGUAS="it"

/etc/locales.build: it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

/etc/env.d/02locale: LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

questo se vuoi un sistema che, oltre a supportare la lingua italiana, supporti anche l'utf-8/unicode... altrimenti sostituisci gli ultimi due con:

/etc/locales.build: it_IT@euro

/etc/env.d/02locale: it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15

mi raccomando, assicurati di aver letto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

/EDIT: ah, dimenticavo: può capitare che prima che un'applicazione parli italiano, sia necessario riemergerla...

/EDIT2: altra dimenticanza... se fai delle modifiche a /etc/locales.build devi ricompilare glibc affinchè esse abbiano effettoLast edited by fctk on Tue Aug 30, 2005 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cotlod

perfetto!

già così a okkio mi rendo conto ke avevo tralasciato la variabile 'LINGUAS' cmq ora vado a smazzuolarmi le guide!

Grazie x l'aiuto!

Ciao

----------

## cotlod

Se non sbaglio contribuisce ad avere il sistema in italiano anke la 'use flag' nls, mi sembra di aver capito questo dalla documentazione.

correggetemi se sbaglio.

----------

## fctk

 *Quote:*   

> For message based localization to work in programs that support it, you will probably need to have programs compiled with the nls (Native language support) USE flag set.

 

quindi credo che tu abbia capito benissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## johond

io su amd64 ho la use "unicode" che non ho su x86_32 e su quest'ultimo non ho problemi con unicode.. mentre col 64bit si.. per esempio nei man in italiano le accentate vengono disaccentate..

altro piccola cosa, su konsole se selezion font/unicode funziona (sempre su amd64) ma i caratteri non sono della misura che mi interessa.. se mette font persanalizzati .. non ho unicode.

----------

## linuxsystem.info

Ciao a tutti... ho alcuni problemi con dei caratteri, soprattutto per quanto riguarda mozilla-thunderbird, ma ogni tanto mi capita anche in shell. Nello specifico spesso mi ritrovo caratteri con delle specie di riquadri con dentro dei piccoli numerini, oppure semplici caratteri accentati che diventano cose assurde...

qualcuno mi aiuta?? thanks..

----------

## !equilibrium

hai dei problemi di localizzazione, segui questo thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829-highlight-localizzazione.html

e sicuramente risolvi tutti i problemi con i caratteri.

----------

## gutter

[MOD]Fatto il merge del thread di linuxsystem.info con questo[/MOD]

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

Grazie a DarkAngel76 per la segnalazione.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *fctk wrote:*   

> /etc/env.d/02locale: LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

 Giusto una precisazione, visto che (parecchi post fa) l'hai fatto notare; io ho un /etc/env.d/02locales per errore ma funziona. Io credo che tutti i file in quella cartella vengano valutati in ordine di numerazione, indipendentemente da come si chiamano.

In qualsiasi caso, grazie della segnalazione.

Ciao.

----------

## Thundah

Salve a tutti, vi disturbo per una domanda che vi sembrerà stupida.. come fare per avere tutto in italiano (ove possibile). Vorrei avere kde in italiano/inglese e le applicazioni che installo in italiano dove possibile, altrimenti inglese.

Nel file di config /etc/make.conf cosa devo mettere oltre a LINGUAS="it" (?? questa è giusta?)

Grazie mauro

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Thundah su questo

[/MOD]

ps: bentornato  :Wink: 

----------

## bloo

Ciao ragazzi, ho in piccolo problema: ho le man pages in italiano ed inglese (ho la variabile LINGUAS="it" nel make.conf) ma di default se faccio ad esempio "# man man" mi esce la pagina di man in inglese. Scrivendo invece "# LANG="it" man man" mi esce la man page in italiano. C'è un modo per fare in modo che escano direttamente in italiano senza scrivere da riga di comando LANG="it"?

Grazie mille!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

puoi settare tutte le variabili di ambiente aggiungendo la riga al tuo .bashrc, oppure se vuoi settare globalmente la variabile potresti fare un apposito file da buttare in /etc/profile.d/

----------

## Cazzantonio

per esempio mettendo queste righe in questo file:

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

#iso 8859-15

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"
```

prova a cercare meglio la prossima volta... per ora faccio il merge del thread   :Wink: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Ci metto anche la soluzione mia ^^''

Facendo così ho caratteri accentati e  in console premendo altgr+e

richiede una modifica minima a al file keymaps   :Cool: 

 il post

----------

## kattivo

Salve, 

Ho visto l'altro giorno una debian tutta in italiano....e mi piacerebbe farlo anche sulla mia gentoo...

volevo sapere se era possibile? io nel make.conf ho messo 

```

LINGUAS="it"

```

Pensavo che i pachetti me li installasse in italiano..invece no...installa alcune cose soltanto..! 

cosa devo fare per portarla tutta in italiano?

----------

## Luca89

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> cosa devo fare per portarla tutta in italiano?

 

Devi cercare nel forum e nella documentazione gentoo.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829-highlight-localizzazione.html

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

...e devi sperare che k.gothmog non legga questo thread   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

ma... hai provato a fare:

```
emerge kde-i18n
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Se hai kde, ovvio!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

esiste una gentoo localization guide, che tra l'altro si può trovare con una ricerca abbastanza banale su google:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=it&q=gentoo+localization+guide&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&lr=

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

per alcuni pacchetti tipo firefox e thuderbird devi scaricare il plugin per renderli in italiano da mozillaitalia.

----------

## Luca89

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> per alcuni pacchetti tipo firefox e thuderbird devi scaricare il plugin per renderli in italiano da mozillaitalia.

 

Non è detto, gli ultimi ebuild (quelli masked) hanno il supporto per la localizzazione.

----------

## Cadoro

Bè dopo il supporto italiano su kde direi che fondamentale è anche il man 

```
man-pages-it

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato ad emergere man-pages-it, ma il manuale è sempre in inglese... ne ho presa una a caso: man emerge sempre in inglese.

----------

## Luca89

Non tutte le pagine di manuale sono state tradotte e tra l'altro alcune non sono aggiornate all'ultima versione, io ti consiglierei di lasciare quelle inglesi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, infatti ho effettuato subito l'unmerge!  :Very Happy: 

grazie.

----------

## Cadoro

si ma guarda che non vengono sovrascritte avrai a disposizione tutte e due...Non è un rimpiazzo ma un in + da pochi kB. Prova man -a comando e nel caso in cui avrai l'italiana vedrai prima questa e poi l'inglese.

----------

## neon

io invece vorrei tutto il sistema in inglese. dopo aver settato il locale ad it_IT.UTF8 me lo trovo mezzo in italiano e mezzo in inglese. basta semplicemente settare -nls in make.conf o devo fare altro?

----------

## Luca89

 *neon wrote:*   

> io invece vorrei tutto il sistema in inglese. dopo aver settato il locale ad it_IT.UTF8 me lo trovo mezzo in italiano e mezzo in inglese. basta semplicemente settare -nls in make.conf o devo fare altro?

 

Rimetti il locale come era prima e te lo troverai di nuovo in inglese, poi se proprio non vuoi più alcun supporto per le altre lingue togli la use flag nls.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge della discussione aperta da kattivo con questo thread.

Per favore, cercate prima di postare!

----------

## neon

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*   io invece vorrei tutto il sistema in inglese. dopo aver settato il locale ad it_IT.UTF8 me lo trovo mezzo in italiano e mezzo in inglese. basta semplicemente settare -nls in make.conf o devo fare altro? 
> 
> Rimetti il locale come era prima e te lo troverai di nuovo in inglese, poi se proprio non vuoi piï¿½ alcun supporto per le altre lingue togli la use flag nls.

 

E no, il mio locale lo voglio in italia i programmi devono sapere dove sono (valuta, sistema metrico ecc). Magari setto solo LANG, chiedevo per sapere se nls oltre al supporto lingua aggiunge supporti particolari per la localizzazione.

edit: risolto, ho settato tutte le LC ad it_IT tranne LC_MESSAGES che e' ad en_US ed ora e' tutto ok.

----------

## orux

Ciao, sono un novellino   :Smile: 

ho installato Gentoo (mi piace un sacco) passando dalla meno difficile Gororaa per AMD64.   :Very Happy: 

Adesso, però, vorrei localizzare interamente il sistema in italiano, e poi aggiornare tutto e installare qualcosa in più.

Ho già cambiato la lingua di Gnome nel gdm, ma stranamente Gnome si è tradotto a metà: qualcosa è scritto in italiano qualcosa in inglese. Vorrei anche che aggiornando i programmi fossero scelte da portage le versioni italiane automaticamente. Come si fa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## orux

Dimenticavo. Ho dato uno sguardo nella documentazione, ma è un po' complicata e non trovo il file /etc/env.d/02locale di cui è scritto...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se non esiste basta crearlo  :Smile: 

----------

## orux

Lol   :Idea: 

 :Rolling Eyes:   e che ci scrivo?   :Laughing: 

devo fare solo questo, oppure ci sono altri file da creare o settare?

E perché gnome, non è si è tradotto correttamente? Come risolvo il problema?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao e benvenuto. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829-highlight-localizzare.html qui puoi trovare un po' di info, inoltre, all'interno del forum utilizziamo alcune regolette per poter migliorare la convivenza reciproca.  una lettura fa sempre comodo prima che dei rompiballe come me inizino a fare osservazioni.   :Wink: 

ciao!

----------

## orux

Grazie. Prima di postare avevo cercato un vecchio topic, supponendo esistesse, ma non lo avevo trovato.

Leggerò attentamente il mini-howto che mi hai segnalato e posterò qualcosa qui, solo dopo aver fatto tutte le prove.   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *orux wrote:*   

> Grazie. Prima di postare avevo cercato un vecchio topic, supponendo esistesse, ma non lo avevo trovato.

 

Bah vorrei sapere che hai cercato... io ho cercato localizzazione e l'ho trovato subito...

Forse ti sei dimenticato di selezionare il forum italiano? Nelle linee guida c'è scritto di farlo quindi suppongo che tu non le abbia lette (o quantomeno non con sufficiente cura)

Mentre ti leggi le linee guida io faccio il merge dei due thread   :Wink: 

----------

## orux

Ho fatto tutto quello che sono riuscito a capire, tra questo thread e la documentazione ufficiale, quindi ho verificato se ero riuscito nella localizzazione.

```

gororux ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT

LC_CTYPE="it_IT"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT"

LC_TIME="it_IT"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT"

LC_PAPER="it_IT"

LC_NAME="it_IT"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT"

LC_ALL=it_IT

```

Mi sembra proprio di sì! Però, GNOME continua a essere per metà inglese e per metà italiano...   :Shocked: 

Come faccio a risolvere il problema? Devo fare l'emerge di qualche particolare pacchetto?   :Question: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai messo LINGUAS="it" nel make.conf e ricomplilato?

La mia localizzazione consiste in questo:

```
 cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

#iso 8859-15

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"
```

e l'altra variabile in make.conf

----------

## !equilibrium

non so se è già stato segnalato, ma nella guida viene consigliato di modificare la variabile CONSOLEFONT in /etc/rc.conf, ma in realtà tale variabile è stata spostata in /etc/conf.d/consolefont.

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non so se è già stato segnalato, ma nella guida viene consigliato di modificare la variabile CONSOLEFONT in /etc/rc.conf, ma in realtà tale variabile è stata spostata in /etc/conf.d/consolefont.

 

Faccio io:

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Ci sono ancora due cose da dire:
> 
> se optate per l'unicode, settate in maniera corretta anche il file /etc/rc.conf che dovrebbe contenere le linee 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cambiato in:

 *Quote:*   

> Ci sono ancora due cose da dire:
> 
> se optate per l'unicode, settate in maniera corretta anche il file /etc/rc.conf che dovrebbe contenere la linea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## stefanoxjx

Scusate la domanda forse un po' stupida, ma che vantaggio c'è a localizzare linux come specificato in questa guida rispetto al semplice export LANG=it_IT@euro su /etc/bash/bashrc?

Ho visto che in tutti e due i casi i risultati sono uguali, cioè linux localizzato in Italiano e caratteri accentati su console che non si vedono correttamente   :Sad: 

Non capisco i vantaggi/svantaggi tra queste due soluzioni!!!!

P.S. Devo dire che sulla console di KDE vedo bene anche i caratteri accentati.

Grazie.

Ciao.

----------

## !equilibrium

non so se è già stato segnalato, ma con l'ultima versione di glibc 2.4, il file /etc/locales.build va eliminato, e il suo contenuto spostato in /etc/locale.gen.

ATTENZIONE: il formato di locale.gen è diverso da locales.build, gli slash vanno sostituiti con uno spazio, così:

```

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 

en_US ISO-8859-15 

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15 

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

l'how-to/tip andrebbe aggiornato di conseguenza.

/EDIT: DOPO aver configurato correttamente locale.gen, per aggiornare in modo automatico l'environment con i nuovi settaggi, date un locale-gen -u (il quale vi segnalerà anche eventuali problemi di configurazione se riscontrati).

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda forse un po' stupida, ma che vantaggio c'è a localizzare linux come specificato in questa guida rispetto al semplice export LANG=it_IT@euro su /etc/bash/bashrc?

 

Potresti scoprirlo appena i developer cambieranno qualcosa nel file /etc/bash/bashrc e dovrai fare a mano il merge delle tue (o delle loro) modifiche.

Comunque esistono altri due o piú punti in cui puoi mettere le modifiche... ad esempio io personalmente uso il ~/.bashrc nella home dell'utente.

!equilibrium, non so cosa dovrebbe fare il comando "locale-gen -u" visto che da me ha sparato fuori un pó di scritte (che a leggerle sembrava un "tutto bene" ma alla fine non ha scritto nulla in /etc/locale.gen e non ha detto cosa avrei dovuto scriverci... nulla di problematico perché a sostituire uno '/' con uno spazio non é nulla di complesso  :Wink: 

Adesso metto un rimando al tuo post nella guida generale.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> !equilibrium, non so cosa dovrebbe fare il comando "locale-gen -u" visto che da me ha sparato fuori un pó di scritte (che a leggerle sembrava un "tutto bene" ma alla fine non ha scritto nulla in /etc/locale.gen e non ha detto cosa avrei dovuto scriverci... nulla di problematico perché a sostituire uno '/' con uno spazio non é nulla di complesso 
> 
> Adesso metto un rimando al tuo post nella guida generale.

 

no no, forse mi sono spiegato male nel mio post, quel comando va lanciato DOPO aver configurato locale.gen, serve per creare i locales e le dir qualora non esistono e a settare ciò che serve (oltre a verificare che tutto sia corretto).

dal man:

```
locale-gen is a program that reads the file /etc/locale.gen and invokes localedef for the chosen localisation  profiles.

       Run locale-gen after you have modified the /etc/locale.gen file.
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiungo a questo interessante 3d una considerazione: ricordatevi anche di configurar correttamente xorg. In particolare, specificate che usate una tastiera italiana

```
Section "InputDevice"

...

 Option    "XkbLayout" "it"

...

EndSection
```

io personalmente ci stavo uscendo pazzo. E' vero, [url= http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml]nella guida a xorg e' specificato[/url], ma meglio ribadirlo   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Aggiungo a questo interessante 3d una considerazione: ricordatevi anche di configurar correttamente xorg. In particolare, specificate che usate una tastiera italiana

 

Se la usate ovviamente. Le altre funzionano lo stesso anche se i tasti sono in posizioni differenti  :Razz: 

```

$ grep XkbLayout /etc/xorg.conf

        Option "XkbLayout"   "us_intl"

```

----------

